# three sectional staff



## xshoalinx (Apr 24, 2008)

i just recently bought a three sectional staff,i have used the nunchuka alot and so i thought i would be able to somewhat use the three sectional staff,i was wrong,does any one have some info or tips for a begineer with the three sectional staff


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2008)

Wear head protection and a cup while learning and stay away from anything breakable.
You have learned by this time you need a lot of open space while training, Im sure.

No real tips, just have fun


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2008)

There was a book written by Sung Uhm Lee on the basic of the three sectional staff, this is a great tool for beginers and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 24, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Wear head protection and a cup while learning and stay away from anything breakable.
> You have learned by this time you need a lot of open space while training, I&#8217;m sure.
> 
> No real tips, just have fun


 
That pretty much covers it. 

Is this 3 section real wood or the safety type?

And one more thing, when you least expect it a 3 section staff will whack you in the back of the head. Be careful and if at all possible find a teacher. 

I knew someone that was very competent with the 3 section and he made a tiny mistake at a demo in a park. After it was done all he said was "everything was going fine and then all of a sudden I just couldn't figure out why I was face down in the grass". He was using a wooden 3 section at the time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 24, 2008)

Find a good teacher.  otherwise, nothing else matters.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 24, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Find a good teacher. otherwise, nothing else matters.


 
That about sums it up.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 24, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Find a good teacher.  otherwise, nothing else matters.



What he said. The 3 section is prob my favorite of all the chinese weapons, but it is a bear to learn and get familiar with. I taught myself, and as a consequence, was never very good.


----------



## 7starmarc (Apr 24, 2008)

One more thing, I was once told never to practice three sectional staff alone, particularly if you're not using a padded staff. In other words, someone should be around just in case you hurt yourself.

Otherwise, couldn't agree more with "find a good teacher".


----------



## xshoalinx (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm using a wooden one and i have already banged up my legs,but there fun


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2008)

xshoalinx said:


> i'm using a wooden one and i have already banged up my legs,but there fun


 
Being hit in the back of the head is not fun and as I mentioned before a rather experienced person did exactly that. And I did too but I was using the safety version if I was using wood at the time I can pretty much say beyond any doubt I would have got a concussion more than once, I would have destroyed a pair of glasses and it is also highly likely I would have taken an eye out once too. 

The 3 section is incredibly cool when it works and incredibly dangerous when it doesn't. Be VERY careful and I did not stress this enough the first time..... PLEASE find a teacher.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Apr 25, 2008)

I am sorry, I dont know any of you guys but, You are right about finding a teacher. I have taught only two people how to use the 3 section staff. When selecting one get the one with less length in the chain, the less length the more control. Next you want to use and practice with your long staff, at least 6ft in height. Start by holding a close grip in the middle of the staff and over your head, spin it over your head changing the hands with each rotation, then bend forward about a 45 degree angle at the same time you bend forward bring the staff behind your back fast as you can while you keep spinning the staff and changing grips/hands, you bring it behind your back only once,then you go back to spinning over your head do this for 5 minutes a day for about a week. Next after those 5 days, get your 3 section staff and do the same, only you must use alot of speed and strength. It is important to do the staff exercises first to build up muscle for the 3 section staff. Remember how your head aligns with the path of both the staff and 3 section staff. I say get a heavy staff for harder work outs.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2008)

Imua Kuntao said:


> I am sorry, I dont know any of you guys but, You are right about finding a teacher. I have taught only two people how to use the 3 section staff. When selecting one get the one with less length in the chain, the less length the more control. Next you want to use and practice with your long staff, at least 6ft in height. Start by holding a close grip in the middle of the staff and over your head, spin it over your head changing the hands with each rotation, then bend forward about a 45 degree angle at the same time you bend forward bring the staff behind your back fast as you can while you keep spinning the staff and changing grips/hands, you bring it behind your back only once,then you go back to spinning over your head do this for 5 minutes a day for about a week. Next after those 5 days, get your 3 section staff and do the same, only you must use alot of speed and strength. It is important to do the staff exercises first to build up muscle for the 3 section staff. Remember how your head aligns with the path of both the staff and 3 section staff. I say get a heavy staff for harder work outs.


 
You would think I would have figured this out sooner but your post cleared something up for me.

:duh: NOW (many years later) I understand why my first sifu insisted I learn Shaolin staff before he would teach me 3 section staff. 

Thanks :asian:

Sadly I no longer train either.


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 22, 2008)

don't try this with out proper instruction. I did the same thing. I thought they were neat and since we did not use this weapon I thought because I knew the nunchaku I could use this. I was horribly wrong and was to dense to know when to quit. After a run to the ER for a huge gash in the back of my head my father threw it away. Take my word for it, if you don't know what you are doing don't just go swinging it around or you get a bonus ER visit like I did. 
People who have been trained make this look easy but it is far from easy.


----------



## bostonbomber (Oct 23, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Wear head protection and a cup while learning and stay away from anything breakable.
> You have learned by this time you need a lot of open space while training, Im sure.
> 
> No real tips, just have fun



...and don't forget the shin guards!!!  When learning I most often hurt myself when I was overly cautious and didn't use enough speed - when wearing protective gear you have less fear and end up hitting yourself less.


----------



## Rabu (Oct 23, 2008)

The three section staff is not a beginners weapon.

In the progression of learning weapons, for the order of instruction is important.

From learning basic weapons such as the 'basic four':

Broadsword
Staff
Straight Sword
Spear

This teaches the basic methods for manipulating weapons as relates to the style.  It teaches the necessary coordination to learn more advanced methods.  Short and long weapons are included.

Followed by  two weapon combinations Daggers, Hook Swords, more advanced forms for the basic four.  Again short and long weapons are included.This teaches how to manipulate two independent weapons.

Flexible weapons would be next.  This is where three section staff could be taught.  The reasoning which I have been givent to understand is that a three section staff is a combination weapon, having the characteristics of both long and short as well as rigid and flexible weapons.

As stated before, a competent instructor is most probably required to make progress in learning this weapon.

Prior to learning three section staff, you would most likely have learned at least one form of the following weapons _each_:

Broadsword
Staff
Straight sword
Spear
Dagger, Double Dagger
Hook Sword, Double Hook Sword
Cane/Crook

You would also have most likely learned at least 5 to 7 open handed forms.

Best of luck,

Rob


----------

